# [Reserve] BMQ Question



## AudiR8 (10 Oct 2012)

I know you guys hate answering the same question hundreds of times, hopefully you bare with me as i have been so terribly misinformed. Im trying to do a "search" but i keep getting "Due to high stress on the server, the search function has been automatically and temporarily disabled. Please try again in a short while. "

I've searched around site about BMQ and such but im getting mixed information.

As i understood everything is . . .

Firstly, I did the sworn in. Now i need to wait for a BMQ (The first course) to start. I've been told that Reserve BMQ go away for a short time not as long as Full-Time, then im reading on the site that BMQ for reserves is spread out throughout the parade nights and 1 weekend a month?

Basically I'd like to know once someone is sworn in, they need to wait for BMQ to start. How will they be doing their BMQ by going away for a month or so? ???


----------



## Eaglelord17 (10 Oct 2012)

There is two ways to do the Reserves BMQ. Both ways take a total of one month its just how it is spread out. The first way is a one month straight course where you would be sent to Meaford or some place similar to do the course, they tend to take place in the summer time though. The second way is to be done on weekends, this is more spread out and generally takes place in the area of September/October to December/January or January to May or so. For the second way it generally is run every second weekend but veries according to the needs of the course and how much time they have. Hopefully this answers your questions if you have anymore just ask.


----------



## AudiR8 (10 Oct 2012)

Thank you very much eagle!


----------



## MeatheadMick (11 Oct 2012)

You should also be parading with your unit during their weekly parade nights so you can be taught some basics before basic trg so to say. The _best_ people to ask would be the contacts for your unit, be it the unit recruiter or supervisor in charge of holding platoon.  Since you've been sworn in, you should be receiving some sort of co-ordination from your unit on when you can start, having a kit appointment scheduled, etc.

Grats on your first step in serving with the CF, good luck on your initial training!


----------

